# What's wrong with this boy?



## TheMixedBag (Sep 24, 2012)

My December boer buck has zero bulk. He's 100lb, healthy feels like he has a good layer of fat and muscle over his ribs and back, but he looks like a heavy-boned dairy buck. His sire is huge, and his dam is a nice older style boer, and he's a very high percentage if not fullblood. He was treated for worms  on 8/20 (finished all 3 rounds) and has gained 30lb in the last few months.

http://i446.photobucket.com/albums/qq183/itasakukkun/IMG_20120828_102035.jpg
http://i446.photobucket.com/albums/qq183/itasakukkun/Mobile Uploads/2012-09-04_104921-1.jpg
http://i446.photobucket.com/albums/qq183/itasakukkun/Mobile Uploads/2012-09-04_104816-1.jpg


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 25, 2012)

Genetics, would be my guess.

Even a 'stunted' boer w/ 'big' genetics should be thicker, have heavier bone than he shows.

Genetics are a crap shoot, could be he inherited 'low bone' genetics.  Do you have a good-sized pic of him as a buckling?  When I'm evaluating bucklings, I keep the biggest legged, feet, and widest chested-kid.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm still waiting on photos and permission from his breeder, but in the meantime you're probably right. He runs constantly (very wild buck), so it's most likely not a lack of exercise and feed. He also bred his first doe earlier this month and has 2 in with him now, but I doubt he's being affected by rut. He was a bit small when I got him, but not in any way that was real noticable.

At the very least, he works for auction kids, and who knows, maybe he'll throw kids 100% better than him.


----------



## Catahoula (Sep 25, 2012)

I just have couple Boers as pets. I hope my kids will not grow out to look like those big huge muscular Boer Bucks I see in pictures or at farms where they are working bucks. I like yours. Even though you may think he is a bit slim...I think he is gorgeous...especially when his hair grows out.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 25, 2012)

I agree he's pretty, but a boer's 'purpose' is meat...which he doesn't have much of.  
And yes, he may well through monster babies.  I hate genetics sometimes....like when it doesn't work the way you want it to....


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 25, 2012)

Why would you want a bonier goat for meat? This is a legit question I'm not being a smart alec. I know with rabbits you want the finer bone structure to leave more room for the meat.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 25, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Why would you want a bonier goat for meat? This is a legit question I'm not being a smart alec. I know with rabbits you want the finer bone structure to leave more room for the meat.


The thicker the bone in the leg, the more bone the animal has the more meat the animal can carry on its frame. A meat herd builds its herd "from the ground up,"  Another words you want good think strong legs.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 25, 2012)

TheMixedBag said:
			
		

> My December boer buck has zero bulk. He's 100lb, healthy feels like he has a good layer of fat and muscle over his ribs and back, but he looks like a heavy-boned dairy buck. His sire is huge, and his dam is a nice older style boer, and he's a very high percentage if not fullblood. He was treated for worms  on 8/20 (finished all 3 rounds) and has gained 30lb in the last few months.


We raise registered fullbloods. Your buck appears to have quite a bit of dairy blood. If both of his parents carry some dairy he could have inherited that part of both sides. At 100# he is very light for his age. Even bred to a very large doe I would not expect him to sire anything with mass. 

The buck below is my 6 month old registered fullblood. He is 150#.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Sep 25, 2012)

Well, no word from the breeder, so no idea what his actual percentage is. All I really know is what both parents looked like, and since he came from a herd of 170 free range commercial boers, with no one having been registered for generations, there's no way to be sure of his parentage.

I will say this-if he is a heavy dairy buck, he's going to throw the worst udders ever. 2 clean teats one side, small split on the other. It's also a good thing he's being replaced. I'm adopting my hay dealer's boer cross buck, and he's at least where he ought to be build-wise.

Eta-still no word from the breeder, however, here are the pics from his "youth", plus one of his sire. Looking back, I think his mini stature is definitely genetic.

http://i446.photobucket.com/albums/qq183/itasakukkun/securedownload.jpg
http://i446.photobucket.com/albums/qq183/itasakukkun/securedownload-1.jpg
http://i446.photobucket.com/albums/qq183/itasakukkun/securedownload-3.jpg
http://i446.photobucket.com/albums/qq183/itasakukkun/securedownload-2.jpg


----------

